# Hs skid adjustments hs928



## Snowfanatic (Apr 7, 2019)

I did some searching and looked thru owners manual to see where majority keep their skid shoes and scraper set. I have very flat concrete with very few raised spots and run falline poly skids front and rear. I noticed on my fresh painted augers I had a little paint rubbed off the teeth. Maybe it was from the wet snow but I would think it would be possibly from contacting the ground. I set my skids with a paint stick and 2 quarters left front and rear. My augers are approximately 1/2 off the ground. Is it just possible that it’s the nature of the beast and sometimes you may just hit the concrete slightly? I would like to avoid that but don’t want to go much higher.


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

I think it's most likely just to be abrasion from ice / snow. 

To put your mind at rest, I'd do a couple of dry runs with the blower over your concrete, you'll soon know if things are set incorrectly. An assistant watching the augers from the front would be a bonus.


----------



## Snowfanatic (Apr 7, 2019)

SkunkyLawnmowers said:


> I think it's most likely just to be abrasion from ice / snow.
> 
> To put your mind at rest, I'd do a couple of dry runs with the blower over your concrete, you'll soon know if things are set incorrectly. An assistant watching the augers from the front would be a bonus.


I’ll try that and if need be possibly raise the bucket up a little more and lower the scraper bar a hair. Can you lower scraper without taking side bolts all the way out and just take out rears? Those side bolts are a pain to get back in


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Snowfanatic said:


> I’ll try that and if need be possibly raise the bucket up a little more and lower the scraper bar a hair. Can you lower scraper without taking side bolts all the way out and just take out rears? Those side bolts are a pain to get back in


FEI. all you have to do is loosen all the rear bolts and then 2 side bolts. set the scraper bar adjustment evenly and then tighten side bolts first and then the rear bolts.

then adjust your skids.


----------



## Clipperskipper (Dec 24, 2015)

Fwiw, my shop is level. I set the scraper bar on two paint sticks, then leveled the skids, works great!

928TAS


----------

